# Outstanding examples of Anzo headlights



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Most people are satisfied with the headlights that come with their car, but for those who want something extra, or something a little different, there’s always aftermarket headlights to consider. Swapping out the rather boring factory headlights on the *Nissan Altima 2013-2014* is one of the most popular upgrades out there for these vehicles. These not only improve your visibility during the nighttime hours but also make your car look stunning and majestic at night. 

*Anzo USA* is the answer for all of your performance lighting needs. They've designed *Plank Style Projector Headlights* to provide the infusion of light you need. They are equipped with powerful head lamps, that are brighter than factory head lights. Designed using the latest computer assisted design technology, Plank Style will add majestic look to your vehicle. They are available in Black and Chrome finishes. 

Anzo® - Black Plank Style Projector Headlights



Anzo® - Chrome Plank Style Projector Headlights



Bursting with quality, Anzo USA lights are extensively tested to withstand even the toughest weather conditions. Their simple, plug and play installation upgrades the look of your ride in less than 30 minutes on most vehicles.

Which ones do you like the most?


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Get 5% Off with your purchase of any *Anzo* products. Save money and enjoy the new look of your vehicle. Apply this *code*: ANZ_5_LIGHT and get your discount now!


----------

